# Wichita Falls



## Trevor Toberny

Should be fun. Low 40's and raining with a 20 mph wind.atleast there won't be a gallery to watch me screw my dog up.. Hopefully. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Mike W.

Open is a triple, three retired. Middle retired thrown left to right, then long left retired thrown left to right. After second bird hits the ground, flyer gunners come out ( sitting behind a mound and behind a holding blind). Flyer gunners retire after dog picks it up.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Only watched about 9 dogs run open before going back to derby. So so work. Couple pick ups. Watermarks mister candlewood did a great job.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

18 back for the 2nd in the derby


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Pic from line in derby. Long bird straight across water thrown r to l. Go bird on right thrown l to r


----------



## Trevor Toberny




----------



## Trevor Toberny

Maybe u can see guns better in this one


----------



## Mike W.

12 dogs into the Open....6 or 7 pickups, couple of nice jobs, and a few that took the scenic route.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Which gunner are u mike?


----------



## Barb/x2crr

Derby call backs?


----------



## Trevor Toberny

1, 3-9, 11,12,15-22


----------



## Trevor Toberny

And boy did I screw my dog in the second. I lined him up and barely looked up to make sure he was locked in on the long bird and called for birds. I had him lined up for short bird and he never really say the long bird. Oh well, there is always next weekend.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

I think over half of the dogs in open are pick ups


----------



## Mike W.

Open to the 2nd:

2,3,5,6,7,8,11,12,18,19,20,24,27,30,31,36-41,45,46,51,54,55,56,63,64,66,67,68

32 dogs back

Dog 32 starts


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Derby results
1. 6
2. 12
3. 3
4. 9
Rj. 15
Jams. 1-4-5-7-16-20
Congrats to Tim Milligan on the first and second. That puts both dogs on the derby list


----------



## FOM

fowl hunter said:


> Derby results
> 1. 6
> 2. 12
> 3. 3
> 4. 9
> Rj. 15
> Jams. 1-4-5-7-16-20
> Congrats to Tim Milligan on the first and second. That puts both dogs on the derby list


Plus junior handler: #17: Shaelee Fosher and Duke!!!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Yeah I totally forgot, she was the best handler by far


----------



## coachmo

Congrats to Tim Milligan on the derby 1st and 2nd.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Congratulations Big John and Leo; Mr. Hayden and Bodell, 1st and 2nd in the Derby. Congratulations Tim Milligan. Another great job Team Milligan.

65 Days to go and I'll see you at training. Hopefully my dog remembers me. Plus I get to meet my newest pup that I have not met yet.

Linas


----------



## LukesMom

Way to go Tim! 1st 2nd & Jam.

Good luck in the Open!

Jan & Jim


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Thank you to the judges for putting on a fine derby test! All test were marking test, wide open doubles. Very nice job and a good example of how derby dogs should be tested and judged.


----------



## Mike W.

Open to the 3rd:

2,3,6,8,27,30,36,37,38,40,41,46,54,55,56,63,66,67,68.

They started the WB but scrapped it and will start in the morning. Location TBA.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Why didn't they start to run it today? Is the weather bad?


----------



## FOM

fowl hunter said:


> Why didn't they start to run it today? Is the weather bad?


Sloppy wet! The judges I think are well ahead that they don't need to continue to sit in the freezing rain!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

U said sloppy wet. Glad I decided to come home and not stay.


----------



## Cowtown

Any info on the Qual or Am?


----------



## Judi Carter

AM callbacks: 1.3.4.6.7.8.9.10.11.14.19.20.22.30.31.34.35.
38.39.44.45.46.47.48.49.55.56.57.60.65


----------



## Cowtown

Thank you Judi!


----------



## jollydog

Does anyone know what the rotation is in the Am?
Or at least what number starts the 2nd?
Thanks


----------



## bfarmer

Congratulations to Tim Milligan, Leo, and John Glasgow on the Derby Win! Puts Leo on the Derby List! Also, congratulations to Tim, Bodell, and Bob Hayden on another derby placement! 
Thanks to all the judges that gave up their weekends to judge in the crappy weather.
Bobby


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Yeah this trial really did good with judges they picked except that one at the open not named Milton. Just kidding. Martha russel and Ryan Davila should judge more derbies together bcause they were truly marking test with no tricks like they should be.


----------



## Jan Helgoth

fowl hunter said:


> Yeah this trial really did good with judges they picked except that one at the open not named Milton. Just kidding. Martha russel and Ryan Davila should judge more derbies together bcause they were truly marking test with no tricks like they should be.


I'm pretty sure, if it was a great Derby test, it was because of Martha Russell!


----------



## capflyfish

Sorry I didn't see this last night. Only 10 dogs finished the derby. Laila wasn't one of them. Pretty challenging derby. Most of the dogs that finished were older with lots of experience.


----------



## Judi Carter

AM next series starts with 31


----------



## Trevor Toberny

capflyfish said:


> Sorry I didn't see this last night. Only 10 dogs finished the derby. Laila wasn't one of them. Pretty challenging derby. Most of the dogs that finished were older with lots of experience.


I am pretty sure 11 dogs finished. 12 actually finished but one was older dog with junior handler. The dogs that got first and second are 21 mo and most were 21-23 mo. My dog just turned 18mo and had one littermate running. Also believe there were 3-4 dogs that jammed that are in the 18 mo old range.


----------



## Barb/x2crr

Congrats David I see Abbey finished.


----------



## TMURRAY

bfarmer said:


> Congratulations to Tim Milligan, Leo, and John Glasgow on the Derby Win! Puts Leo on the Derby List! Also, congratulations to Tim, Bodell, and Bob Hayden on another derby placement!
> Bobby


Congrats on another great weekend!!!!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

capflyfish said:


> Sorry I didn't see this last night. Only 10 dogs finished the derby. Laila wasn't one of them. Pretty challenging derby. Most of the dogs that finished were older with lots of experience.


Also the dogs that got first and second have only been in 4-5 derbies so I wouldn't consider that alot of experience


----------



## tabasco

17 dog back to water blind in Am. 1, 6,9,10,14,20,22,30,34,39,44,46,47,48,57,60,65


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Congrats and keep it up Tobasco( mike Briggs).
The Caire's sure have alot of nice dogs.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

They're very nice people as well.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Yes I agree, John is pretty funny.


----------



## jollydog

Congratulations to Team Farmer and Rob Erhardt
for their placements this weekend!

1st Danny/ Pearl Caire
2nd Rob/ Barkley Weiss
3rd Danny/ Bobby Savio
4th Danny / Cash Mealman

Don't know RJ or jams 

Thanks to the judges and club for all their hard work.
Despite the weather it was a great trial.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Congrats to Caire's, Savio's, and Mealmans!! Also a big shout out to Team Milligan in the Derby!!!

AAron*


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Congrats to those who placed in open. Were there not any jams or a RJ?


----------



## Tom Watson

Congratulations to friends John Caire, Kevin Savio, and the Mealmans. Team Farmer rolls on...3 Blues in 3 Weekends!


----------



## Vic Batton

Big congrats to team Vinwood!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Way to go Pearl, Itch, & Cash. Congrats to Mr. John & The Mealman crew. 3 out of 4 and another win is a great way to start the year off. When he's actually healthy, Mr. Danny can really do some big things.


----------



## LukesMom

Placements please.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Miss Sylvia gave The Open placements. They are not done with The Am as far as I know.


----------



## Brandon Bromley

Congratulations to Tony and Chencho on the Derby 4th and Frank and Viper on the Derby Jam! Also congrats to all that placed and finished.


----------



## jollydog

Congratulations to all those who placed in the Amateur:

1st Morey/ Mark Rosenblum
2nd Marley/ Handled by Suzan Caire
3rd Trudy/ Carma Fuethy
4th Boots/ Handled by John Caire
RJ Tubb/ John Russell
Jams: Holland/Ed Aycock
Gracie/Sylvia McClure
All the Jams I know
Thanks again to the judges,workers, and to the Wichita Retriever Club.
* Winners of the Am & Open this week-end are both from Trumarc's Lean Cuisine "Kweezy"!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Congrats Sylvia. Also congrats Ed with holland jamming last two trials in a row. For a young dog he seems to always be there in end.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Way to go Morey (Qualified for The National Am?), Marley, Boots, Holland, & Gracie. Of course Congrats to Mr. John/Mrs. Suzan, Dr. Ed, & Miss Sylvia. 

Congrats to all that placed & finished this weekend.


----------



## Judy Myers

Congratulations to Rob and Barkley on the Open 2nd and to Carma and Trudi on the Am. 3rd.


----------



## TonyRodgz

Vic Batton said:


> Big congrats to team Vinwood!!!


Way to go X2


----------



## Mike W.

Thanks to everyone that helped put the trial on so the rest of us could play.....Charles Bearden, Mike Bearden, Eugene, Lee Smithwick, Judi & Kent Carter, Tim West, etc.

Thanks to the judges who generously volunteered their time and dealt with some vicious conditions.


----------



## Tim West

Thanks to Charles Bearden and the Wichita Falls Retriever Club. They put on a great trial under the harshest circumstances with very few club members. They have a great staff of bird throwers, who consider it an honor and privilege to throw birds for Charles, even when the weather was as crappy as this weekend. Charles has some fabulous grounds, and I look forward to running on them when they are dry!


----------



## savage25xtreme

I know The Great Coyote and Russell got a JAM in the Q, who got 1-4?


----------



## jollydog

All the Qual info I know is Rob won Danny was 2nd.
I think Chris was 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Huff

Qual was 
1 Bro/ rob
2 Zoe/Farmer
3 Rocco/ Edwards
4 Onyx/ Scheig
RJ saydee/ Johnson
J Silas/ Huffman

Good tests that were fun to run. Thanks to the judges and workers for doing a great job in less than ideal conditions. 
Russell


----------



## tabasco

jollydog said:


> Congratulations to all those who placed in the Amateur:
> 
> 1st Morey/ Mark Rosenblum
> 2nd Marley/ Handled by Suzan Caire
> 3rd Trudy/ Carma Fuethy
> 4th Boots/ Handled by John Caire
> RJ Tubb/ John Russell
> Jams: Holland/Ed Aycock
> Gracie/Sylvia McClure
> All the Jams I know
> Thanks again to the judges,workers, and to the Wichita Retriever Club.
> * Winners of the Am & Open this week-end are both from Trumarc's Lean Cuisine "Kweezy"!


Congratulations to everyone. It was a fun trial even with the rain. Charles and all of the workers did a great job.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

jollydog said:


> Congratulations to all those who placed in the Amateur:
> 
> 1st Morey/ Mark Rosenblum
> 2nd Marley/ Handled by Suzan Caire
> 3rd Trudy/ Carma Fuethy
> 4th Boots/ Handled by John Caire
> RJ Tubb/ John Russell
> Jams: Holland/Ed Aycock
> Gracie/Sylvia McClure
> All the Jams I know
> Thanks again to the judges,workers, and to the Wichita Retriever Club.
> * Winners of the Am & Open this week-end are both from Trumarc's Lean Cuisine "Kweezy"!


*Congrats to all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## MikeBoley

I want to thank the WFRC, the fantastic bird throwing crew, my cojudge Sam and the contestants. Working together we were able to put on a good test under trying conditions. 

Im not sure if anyone tries harder than Charles to put on a first class field trial(and with hard work from a small group it is first class). If you have not run here you are missing out.


----------



## Vic Batton

jollydog said:


> Congratulations to all those who placed in the Amateur:
> 
> 1st Morey/ Mark Rosenblum
> 2nd Marley/ Handled by Suzan Caire
> 3rd Trudy/ Carma Fuethy
> 4th Boots/ Handled by John Caire
> RJ Tubb/ John Russell
> Jams: Holland/Ed Aycock
> Gracie/Sylvia McClure
> All the Jams I know
> Thanks again to the judges,workers, and to the Wichita Retriever Club.
> * Winners of the Am & Open this week-end are both from Trumarc's Lean Cuisine "Kweezy"!


Big congrats to all..


----------



## Ryan Davila

Jan Helgoth said:


> I'm pretty sure, if it was a great Derby test, it was because of Martha Russell!


Thanks Jan, I guess there not much reason for another judge! Maybe next time you can do it?


----------



## Judi Carter

A pair of ladies prescription glasses were found at the AM test. If you know who they might belong to please give Charles a call.


----------



## MikeBoley

I think they might be Savios.


----------



## FOM

Also if anyone found a cammo chair at the Open it belongs to the Edwards...

Congrats to all that finished and placed!


----------



## Dan Hurst

Jan, I hope you did not mean what you wrote. I understand that Martha is a Legend in this sport and a class act. As hard as it is to get Judges, I don't think we need to be insulting the ones that volunteer to give up there whole weekend to come and Judge. I know Ryan, and have competed against him, been beaten by him and Decoy, visited with him in the gallery and he is just the type of person we should be encouraging. We need all the Ryans of the world in the worst way in our sport.
I hope your post was taken out of context. Dan Hurst


----------



## jgrammer

Judy Myers said:


> Congratulations to Rob and Barkley on the Open 2nd and to Carma and Trudi on the Am. 3rd.


And I will second that! Nice job!


----------



## bmiles

Congrats to John and Tim with another derby win!


----------



## J.D. Penn

Congrats to Russell and Silas on the Q Jam!


----------



## T.Lanczak

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Robert Hayden,H/Tim Milligan, & Wood Dale's My Daddy's Name is Bocephus "Bo-Dell" for placing 2nd the derby at Wichita Falls.*Fantastic!!!!!


----------

